# Swimming senkos?



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Has anyone else used the swimming senkos that are out there. I've used them and done decent with them and was wondering if anyone else was chuckin' 'em?


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

I tried them a bit this year, but I didn't do real well with them. But I didn't really commit to them either. The ones I caught were out of a private (small) lake.


----------



## Nitro99 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ive used them on lake milton and on portage lakes with as lite as shakey head I can get away with. Very impressive bait especially silver flake


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

The only good I did with them was when I was slow rolling them like a spinnerbait/swimbait. Yes the siver flake is a good color choice,that's the color I've caught all mine on.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

makes a great trailer for a chatterbait! just trim them down a bit. that tail really kicks behind that thing.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Bad Bub said:


> makes a great trailer for a chatterbait! just trim them down a bit. that tail really kicks behind that thing.


I was actually thinking of doing that,using 'em as a trailer on other lures. Might have to actually try that out now.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I didnt get out much this past season-BUT-last year the 6in pearl with silver fleck did good as a trailer on a one oz white terminator spinnerbait with large dual willow blades. It also did OK on a 6/0 EWG worm hook. Swimming in and out of the grass, Vegitation, in the ussual bassfishing article ways. We were able to pull it a lot of small bass from under the overhanging trees and bushes but the larger ones must have been sitting back watching and laughing at us. 1.5 to 2 lb'ers. Fun to catch but no tournament winners. Good Kuck.
later
donm


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

If all I caught all day was 1 1/2-2lbers i'd be happy,I'm not fishing tournys so no pressure to land 3,4,5,or 6's constantly. I'd take a day of catching 2's over a day of catching nothing but dinks or not catching anything at all.

I like the swimming senkos and was just wondering if anyone else had tried them out and to see what they thought of 'em. After reading a earlier post I might have to try cutting them down a bit and trying 'em as a trailer on other baits. There's so many lure choices out there these days and I seen them over at Gander Mtn one day and figured hey why not try 'em out. The worse that could come out of it was a few bucks spent on another lure that I won't use much(I think everyone has a couple of those). I've only used them a little bit so far but am gonna try 'em out more to give them a fair shake.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Also try dipping the tail in chartreuse garlic worm die. DON'T PUT IT BACK IN THE SAME BAG AS THE NEW ONES. The color will bleed onto the other baits. you can buy 4in that are much smaller and real good as a tailer for those 7-8in crappie. good luck! I hope these work for you as good as they have for others and myself. Oh and thanks to the guys who turned me on to the swimsenko and senkos(Vic and Tommie)
later ya'll
donm


----------



## LMRFrank (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't forget about rigging them drop shot or Carolina rigged! They work just as well in the deeper waters that you would not normally think of using them.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

dmills4124 said:


> Also try dipping the tail in chartreuse garlic worm die. DON'T PUT IT BACK IN THE SAME BAG AS THE NEW ONES. The color will bleed onto the other baits. you can buy 4in that are much smaller and real good as a tailer for those 7-8in crappie. good luck! I hope these work for you as good as they have for others and myself. Oh and thanks to the guys who turned me on to the swimsenko and senkos(Vic and Tommie)
> later ya'll
> donm


I learned the lesson of dipping soft plaastics into dye and then putting it back into the same bag as the others. I did end up with some funky colorations though.


----------

